# Need advice on purchasing a firearm



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

My buddy has a 1968 FN-Browning Model 1910 (1955) .380 pistol that he's offered to sell me. He's asking $500, and I'm not sure if that's a fair price. It functions perfectly, but has some cosmetic imperfections...specifically, pitting on the left side of slide (see pic #3). It has the original magazine, but no original box or accessories.

I would only consider purchasing it if I'm NOT overpaying for it. It would have no purpose other than adding to the collection...I like having uncommon pieces that perhaps would increase in value as the years roll by. If $500 is too much, what would be a fair counteroffer to make?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

---------------------------------------------------------






























.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve1911 would know better than I do. In a short answer, the firearm was made all the way up through 1983 and quite a lot were manufactured. I don't think there is a huge collector's interest as there is for the Colt Brownings. I might be completely out in right field, but I'd not want to pay much over around $300. I believe a holster was included. I don't know for sure, though. The last I saw one for sale was a little over 15 years ago. I think it sold at a gun show for $250 at the time. Maybe $500 is fair today. Just not for me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you were to purchase the Colt's version of this pistol (which is a little different in certain mechanical aspects), you would be paying at least $600.00.
In that respect, the price is not too high.

But, as Craig pointed out, a lot of these were manufactured. Therefore, $500.00 may be a bit too much.
However, GunBroker has only one of them listed, at a starting bid of $450.00. The price for it is certain to be bid up higher than that.

I'd buy the one you've been offered.
And then I'd buy at least four after-market magazines for it (from Brownells, or somewhere else).

You can remove the rust without destroying the gun's blueing, by rubbing with a coarse, oiled cloth.
If that doesn't work, the end grain of a piece of balsa wood will do the job, using some oil.

I don't know what your shooting experience is, but I suggest that if you ever intend to carry a .380 as a defensive weapon, you need to become pretty accurate with it.
When you use a low-power cartridge for self-defense, accurate and effective bullet placement in full-on-panic situations becomes an absolute necessity.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> Steve1911 would know better than I do. In a short answer, the firearm was made all the way up through 1983 and quite a lot were manufactured. I don't think there is a huge collector's interest as there is for the Colt Brownings. I might be completely out in right field, but *I'd not want to pay much over around $300.* I believe a holster was included. I don't know for sure, though. The last I saw one for sale was a little over 15 years ago. I think it sold at a gun show for $250 at the time. Maybe $500 is fair today. Just not for me.


I'd agree with that unless that pistol is a "just gotta have" type of thing and not too many others are available. I own a few and have restored antique cars, not because I was interested in their collector value or to speculate on what their future value may be. I picked certain cars only because I liked that particular body style and make. Buying something to speculate on it's future value is a crap shoot as what one generation of people may desire the next could give a shit about. I imagine the same would apply to guns? There is not one gun in my collection that I bought on speculation and a few that I was surprised that gained a lot of value as they were widely available at the time I bought them. They're not widely available now, not because they weren't back then but because of people such as yours truly that are hanging on to them. That puts a limit on those that are available on the collectors market today and hence brings up the value. But only if the demand is there. Which is why it is a crap shoot.

Obviously if the gun was used or owned by a famous person or has an infamous past, for those guns the sky may be the limit for all practical purposes. Jack Ruby's Colt Cobra, Oswald's Mannlicher-Carcano, Hitler's 7.65 Walther that he used to commit suicide with, Patton's SAA Colt 45. No one is going to pay billions dollars for any particular firearm, but some people are rich enough to pay enough to put them out of reach of just about everyone else on the planet. *It all depends on how badly they want that particular item and what they're willing to pay.* That applies to items of lessor value as well. My 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, I told him I couldn't do $500 with the pitting on there, so he accepted $300 for it. He needed the cash, and I got to add a somewhat unique piece to my collection. I've been wanting a .380 among my calibers, but could never justify the prices they're asking for Walther PPK's, so I think it was a win-win.

I happened to see an original Browning box for this pistol on GB for $100. Do you guys think its worth picking that up as well?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I wouldn't pay that much for the box, but who knows. I'd first check out what all came in that box. If you couldn't find those things, whatever they might be, the box would not be as important. Also, that gun would have to become a collector for that to be important as well. Google around and see if a holster was included and how many magazines, cleaning brush, rod, manual, etc. Also, if you are thinking it may become a collector in the future, guns are not like some other collector items. You don't want to modify it in the least. In fact, you have to be very careful in any restoration. A collector would rather have some pitting over a full finish restoration. As Steve said, try to remove the rusting without grinding or scratching it. Don't apply any bluing, unless it's a shooter, not a collector. 

I knew a guy a few years ago who polished and hot blued a period US Military Trap Door Springfield. He'd even tried to blue the case hardened breechblock and tang. He also redid the wood with polyurethane. He believed he had measurably increased it's value. He brought this now new looking, pristine rifle to a club meeting to show off, not realizing he'd totally ruined that gun's collector's value pretty much forever. It was worth considerably less than he'd paid for it. He was crestfallen. 

My family, starting with my grandfather, collects US military issue small arms beginning with that trap door. We learned very early on what we could do and not do in prettying up a period piece. Mostly, cleaning, lubricating and preserving is about it. Some non-invasive rust removal is also okay. Using original issue type period products on the wood is usually fine for removing grime, but not changing the look or feel. 

Good luck and congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If anyone is interested in having a vintage or collectible firearm restored they should use Turnbull Restorations. They aren't cheap, but you do get what you pay for. Of course they'd have to take into consideration if the gun to be restored was once owned by a person of historical significance. In which case it should be left alone regardless of it's condition. Same if it was owned by a movie star or another famous individual. There's a big difference in having a firearm professionally restored than just having it sent out to be refinished. Only a thorough cost vs benefit analysis can determine whether it's worth it or not to have a gun refinished or professionally restored. That will take some doing on the part of its owner. With some guns you may even increase their value having it refinished, but that all depends on the particular make of gun, it's overall condition the type of finish applied and it's aesthetic appeal. Obviously refinishing a $200 gun would be penny wise and pound foolish as the finish would cost more than what the gun is worth.



> Gun Restoration Services | Turnbull Restoration Company
> www.turnbullrestoration.com/restoration-services/...
> It's hard to find a more respected name in firearm restoration worldwide than Turnbull Restoration. If you want your old rifle, shotgun or pistol restored to factory new, there is no company more capable and trusted than Turnbull Restoration.


----------

